# Rides going into Mexico?



## Duckiroo (Sep 18, 2017)

Hello everyone. I recently started Uber-ing and I have a concern that I haven't been able to find a direct answer to. I live in El Paso, which has multiple roads that lead into Mexico. I recently had a drive that was giving me a destination in Mexico, but before we went through the checkpoint, my rider told me to simply drop them off on the side so she could walk through. 

Going into Mexico intimidates me. My question is if a drive is set to end up in Mexico, is it standard to find a drop off point before the checkpoint so they can walk through the checkpoint without you having to go through? How should one go about dealing with a situation like that?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They will confiscate your car and sell it across the border . . .



Duckiroo said:


> Hello everyone. I recently started Uber-ing and I have a concern that I haven't been able to find a direct answer to. I live in El Paso, which has multiple roads that lead into Mexico. I recently had a drive that was giving me a destination in Mexico, but before we went through the checkpoint, my rider told me to simply drop them off on the side so she could walk through.
> 
> Going into Mexico intimidates me. My question is if a drive is set to end up in Mexico, is it standard to find a drop off point before the checkpoint so they can walk through the checkpoint without you having to go through? How should one go about dealing with a situation like that?


Next time they will invite you to dinner.

While you are distracted, your tires will be stuffed with 80 kilos of uncut cocaine.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I was under the impression that Uber did not allow passengers to go across International borders on a ride request.

Up here along the Canadian border we can drop passengers off right at the bridges that cross over into Canada. 

... although I hear Juarez is nice this time of year.


----------



## Duckiroo (Sep 18, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> I was under the impression that Uber did not allow passengers to go across International borders.
> 
> Up here along the Canadian border we can drop passengers off right at the bridges that cross over into Canada.
> 
> ... although I hear Juarez is nice this time of year.


That's also what I assumed. I initially thought that maybe end destinations could not be set past the border, but from that drive, I was afraid that I might've been wrong.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Drive them to the customs gate and boot their asses out.


----------



## Duckiroo (Sep 18, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Drive them to the customs gate and boot their asses out.


Alright, sounds good. Thanks for helping to clear that up!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Duckiroo said:


> Hello everyone. I recently started Uber-ing and I have a concern that I haven't been able to find a direct answer to. I live in El Paso, which has multiple roads that lead into Mexico. I recently had a drive that was giving me a destination in Mexico, but before we went through the checkpoint, my rider told me to simply drop them off on the side so she could walk through.
> 
> Going into Mexico intimidates me. My question is if a drive is set to end up in Mexico, is it standard to find a drop off point before the checkpoint so they can walk through the checkpoint without you having to go through? How should one go about dealing with a situation like that?


I don't think your app will work. I drive in San Diego, and no way am I going into mexico. I don't think Uber allows it, anyway.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Not only does Uber seem to not allow it, but unless you have specific Mexican Insurance, you won't have car insurance there and James Rivers will stop at the border too. Definitely don't go into Mexico.


----------



## BornToBeGuilty (Jul 28, 2017)

A fellow el pasoan welcome! Simply inform them you can't cross over and you aren't sure why the app allowed it. They will understand and just let them know they can request an uber when they cross and it will be a lot cheaper over there. Just tell them not to order it near the taxis lol

I know there are a few drivers here that will go into Mexico but they negotiate cash prices at that point. I personally don't cross over. I value my life and my vehicle too much. If the people don't take it the streets will make sure you need a new one in no time.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Duckiroo said:


> Going into Mexico intimidates me. My question is if a drive is set to end up in Mexico, is it standard to find a drop off point before the checkpoint so they can walk through the checkpoint without you having to go through? How should one go about dealing with a situation like that?


*DO NOT *cross the border with a pax in your vehicle. Especially into Juarez, the drug cartel murder capital of Mexico. Even using your vehicle for personal use you should never cross the border without a Mexican insurance policy. I live in AZ and have been going down to Los Conchos for years. I never cross without a Mexican auto policy.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> Not only does Uber seem to not allow it, but unless you have specific Mexican Insurance, you won't have car insurance there and James Rivers will stop at the border too. Definitely don't go into Mexico.


Not only that, I have read multiple times that if you are involved in an accident, everyone gets arrested first until they sort it out. So as Pawtism stated, you will need Mexico specific insurance. Better to drop them off at the border and let them get a Mexican Uber or taxi


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> They will confiscate your car and sell it across the border . . .
> 
> Next time they will invite you to dinner.
> 
> While you are distracted, your tires will be stuffed with 80 kilos of uncut cocaine.


I would need a big tip and above and beyond badge for that


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I can't believe anyone would cross the border on an uber ride--or want to. And ESPECIALLY not to Mexico. Some of those border towns are dangerous as hell.


----------



## BornToBeGuilty (Jul 28, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> I can't believe anyone would cross the border on an uber ride--or want to. And ESPECIALLY not to Mexico. Some of those border towns are dangerous as hell.


A lot of people here in El Paso have family across the border in Juarez. Yes it's a dangerous place, but the media makes it seem worse than it really is. There are cities in the states I would be more afraid of to go to than going across the border. Not that I frequent going just trying to clear the air a bit.

A lot of people I have spoken to that had never been to El Paso were pleasantly surprised by how peaceful it is here. Since we are next to one of the "most dangerous" cities in the world


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

BornToBeGuilty said:


> A lot of people here in El Paso have family across the border in Juarez. Yes it's a dangerous place, but the media makes it seem worse than it really is. There are cities in the states I would be more afraid of to go to than going across the border. Not that I frequent going just trying to clear the air a bit.
> 
> A lot of people I have spoken to that had never been to El Paso were pleasantly surprised by how peaceful it is here. Since we are next to one of the "most dangerous" cities in the world


I'm sure El Paso is nice. Law still means something in the US, corrupt cops (sometimes) go to prison, etc.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I wouldn't cross,

"Sorry folks, I left my passport at home, GTFO and walk."


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> I don't think your app will work. I drive in San Diego, and no way am I going into mexico. I don't think Uber allows it, anyway.


Uber Passport into TIJ from SD was discontinued a year ago.

https://www.uber.com/blog/san-diego/connecting-sister-cities-at-the-tap-of-a-button/


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

I wonder what happens if you have a border patrol stop during the ride and you have an undocumented immigrant in the car? They have border patrol stops all over the area within 100 miles of the border, not just at the border. Isn't transporting an undocumented immigrant illegal? (I have no idea.)

"Is everyone here an American? ID please!" (pause) "Uh, Uber driver guy, step out of the car..."

This guy got a lot of hassles for simply having a migrant in the car, reportedly:
https://jonathanturley.org/2011/12/18/border-patrol-its-a-crime-to-give-a-ride-to-an-illegal-alien/


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Border patrol may be harsh, but they aren't stupid. If you're on a ride and can show that you have a ride going for them, I doubt that they are going to accuse you of alien smuggling (unless you piss 'em of or something lol). Now they'll probably take the illegal into custody and your ride may be over (and they very well may inspect your car just to be safe), but other than that, I don't think you'll have too much trouble from them.

I'll bet the reason they gave the foreman such hassle is because, again, they aren't stupid and they know he's employing the illegals. He's also likely driven more than one for that job. Now if you show up on their radar multiple times, they might not be as cool about it the second time.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> While you are distracted, your tires will be stuffed with 80 kilos of uncut cocaine.


That so?

*Then bigger tires it is.*


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I don't think your app will work. I drive in San Diego, and no way am I going into mexico. I don't think Uber allows it, anyway.


Uber WILL send you request to take pax into Mexico whether you opted in to the Uber Passport service or not. Uber is very careless. I got two requests to take pax into Tijuana already. Look out for yourself and cancel those trips, or tell them you drop them off on the USA side of the border.

I actually completed one of those requests. The app works, just can't pick up in Mexico.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Transportador said:


> Uber WILL send you request to take pax into Mexico whether you opted in to the Uber Passport service or not. Uber is very careless. I got two requests to take pax into Tijuana already. Look out for yourself and cancel those trips, or tell them you drop them off on the USA side of the border.
> 
> I actually completed one of those requests. The app works, just can't pick up in Mexico.


I thought Uberpassport had been shut down for a year?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

According to uber it was...

https://www.uber.com/blog/san-diego/connecting-sister-cities-at-the-tap-of-a-button/


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

observer said:


> I thought Uberpassport had been shut down for a year?


You're probably right. I never signed up for it to begin with, and Uber doesn't care. They will send you those requests anyway. So reckless of them. They don't even know if you have a passport, Mexican insurance or anything.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Just tell the pax that you don't have a passport thus you can't go across. Without Mexican insurance, no way my car is setting tire in Mexico.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Pawtism said:


> According to uber it was...
> 
> https://www.uber.com/blog/san-diego/connecting-sister-cities-at-the-tap-of-a-button/


Yepp, that's what I thought too.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Duckiroo said:


> Hello everyone. I recently started Uber-ing and I have a concern that I haven't been able to find a direct answer to. I live in El Paso, which has multiple roads that lead into Mexico. I recently had a drive that was giving me a destination in Mexico, but before we went through the checkpoint, my rider told me to simply drop them off on the side so she could walk through.
> 
> Going into Mexico intimidates me. My question is if a drive is set to end up in Mexico, is it standard to find a drop off point before the checkpoint so they can walk through the checkpoint without you having to go through? How should one go about dealing with a situation like that?


Very simple answer: NO EFFIN' WAY!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Transportador said:


> You're probably right. I never signed up for it to begin with, and Uber doesn't care. They will send you those requests anyway. So reckless of them. They don't even know if you have a passport, Mexican insurance or anything.


I've been driving Uber in San Diego for 3.5 years, and have never received a request to go into Mexico.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

A spent shell casing left in your car could mean prison in Mexico. You sure you never had a .22 casing slip under the chair leg? I find many in the little nooks and crannies in my car.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I've been driving Uber in San Diego for 3.5 years, and have never received a request to go into Mexico.


It happened during Black Friday. This nice couple was shopping at Las Americas and wanted to go back to their hotel Ceasar downtown TJ. I took them because I was going there to visit a friend anyway. Then I got another request another time that I cancelled.


----------

